# Die besten Java-Programmier-IDEs



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2010)

Die besten Java-Programmier-IDEs
von PC-Welt


			
				pc-welt.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse, IntelliJ IDEA, NetBeans und Oracle JDeveloper sind leistungsfähige Entwicklungsumgebungen für Java. Wir stellen deren Stärken und Schwächen vor.



Zum Beitrag auf pc-welt.de: Ratgeber Java: Die besten Java-Programmier-IDEs - PC-WELT


----------



## Sonecc (1. Okt 2010)

Die Bewertung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit empfinde ich als eher ungerecht. Ich habe nie Probleme gehabt Funktionen zu finden und bin auch der Meinung, dass die Dialoge und Wizards, die in dem Test angekreidet werden eher als positiv anzusehen sind.
Einer der Gründe warum ich Eclipse lieber nutze als NB oder IJ ist z.B. dass ich den New... Dialog deutlich sinnvoller und angenehmer finde. Ich mag es einfach, direkt die Superklasse anzugeben und direkt alle Interfaces anzugeben oder das Package einzutragen ohne es vorher zwangsweise erstellen zu müssen.
Für mich ist sowas Benutzerfreundlichkeit und nicht die Tatsache, dass alles ohne Dialog durchgeführt wird, ich dafür aber mehrarbeit leisten muss...
Wie NB und IJ an 8 Punkte für die Plugins kommen ist mir ebenfalls schleierhaft...


----------



## André Uhres (4. Okt 2010)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Wie NB und IJ an 8 Punkte für die Plugins kommen ist mir ebenfalls schleierhaft...



Wahrscheinlich auf die gleiche Art wie JDeveloper an 5 Punkte kommt  .

Gruß,
André


----------



## Landei (4. Okt 2010)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlich auf die gleiche Art wie JDeveloper an 5 Punkte kommt



Hab ich mich auch gefragt. JDeveloper ist buggy, es lässt sich schlecht konfigurieren, es fehlen wichtige Grundfunktionen und andere sind gut versteckt.


----------



## imho1001 (4. Okt 2010)

naja, objektivität ist auch was anderes... für mich las' sich das eher wie eine Werbung für IntelliJ/NetBeans und ein cooperatives fertigmachen von Eclipse unter Zuhilfenahme anderer IDEs.

Es geht nichts über Eclipse. Seit 2005 geht es stetig vorran.


----------



## Sonecc (4. Okt 2010)

imho1001 hat gesagt.:


> naja, objektivität ist auch was anderes... für mich las' sich das eher wie eine Werbung für IntelliJ/NetBeans und ein cooperatives fertigmachen von Eclipse unter Zuhilfenahme anderer IDEs.
> 
> Es geht nichts über Eclipse. Seit 2005 geht es stetig vorran.



So in der Art kam es bei mir auch rüber... Liest sich halt extrem so, als würde nach Gründen gesucht werden, um über Eclipse zu meckern...

Dass NB/IJ so viele Punkte für die miese Pluginsektion kriegen, unterstreicht das noch (JDeveloper kenn ich nich, kann ich also nicht beurteilen).


----------



## André Uhres (5. Okt 2010)

Für mich ist eine IDE nur so gut wie ihr Benutzer. Der eine entwickelt mit "X" den größten Mist und der andere mit "Y" die hervorragendste Software. Das hängt aber sicher viel mehr vom Entwickler ab als von der IDE. Außerdem ist es nicht fair, über eine IDE zu urteilen, in der man weder bewandert noch auf dem letzten Stand ist.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Beni (5. Okt 2010)

Oje. LeX foltert uns mit schlechten Artikeln


----------



## bygones (5. Okt 2010)

Beni hat gesagt.:


> Oje. LeX foltert uns mit schlechten Artikeln



und verführt zu seitenlangen hin-her diskussionen


----------



## Daniel_L (7. Okt 2010)

Hier noch ein Review, bei dem NetBeans als benutzerfreundlicher abschneidet:
InfoWorld review: Top Java programming tools | Developer World - InfoWorld

Ich muss sagen, als ich vor knapp 2 Jahren umstieg auf Java, habe ich mir Eclipse und NetBeans angeschaut, und ich persönlich finde den Einstieg in die NetBeans IDE deutlich einfacher als in Eclipse. Mag sein, dass Eclipse mehr PlugIns bietet, aber mir (als NetBeans Nutzer) gefällt es natürlich, wenn der Marktanteil von NetBeans zunimmt, das wirkt sich sicherlich auch positiv auf die Anzahl der PlugIns aus.


----------



## Daniel_L (7. Okt 2010)

hm, hab jetzt erst angefangen, den deutschen Artikel zu lesen, da steht ja quasi dasselbe drin wie im englischen... hängen die Verlage/Seiten irgendwie zusammen?!?


----------



## ARadauer (7. Okt 2010)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:


> Für mich ist eine IDE nur so gut wie ihr Benutzer. Der eine entwickelt mit "X" den größten Mist und der andere mit "Y" die hervorragendste Software.


Naja es gibt videos auf youtube wo leute mit ms paint the geilsten gemälde zaubern trotzdem ist Photoshop besser


----------



## André Uhres (7. Okt 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Naja es gibt videos auf youtube wo leute mit ms paint the geilsten gemälde zaubern trotzdem ist Photoshop besser



Das hängt immer davon ab, was ich machen will. Wenn ich nicht mehr brauche als Programm X anbietet, dann ist für mich Programm Y nicht wesentlich besser, obwohl es vielleicht mehr kann  .

Gruß,
André


----------



## Brandenburgerin (7. Okt 2010)

Daniel_L hat gesagt.:


> hm, hab jetzt erst angefangen, den deutschen Artikel zu lesen, da steht ja quasi dasselbe drin wie im englischen... hängen die Verlage/Seiten irgendwie zusammen?!?



Nicht unbedingt, aber die PC-Welt ist nun nicht gerade ein Vorzeigeblatt in meinen Augen. Ich traue denen zu abgeschrieben zu haben.


----------



## andiv (7. Okt 2010)

Ist nur ne Übersetzung



			
				http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Weitere-IDE-Alternativen-in-Kuerze-Ratgeber-Java-1031172.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Originalartikel stammt von Andrew Binstock.





			
				http://www.infoworld.com/d/developer-world/infoworld-review-top-java-programming-tools-191?page=0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> By Andrew Binstock | InfoWorld.com


----------

